# Softboot carving bindings



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

el hefes are stiffer based on handflexing compared to targas fwiw.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For carving I'd probably go XFs of those three. 

My other faves for that style of carving are Burton Genesis X, Now Recon, and Flow NX2s.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I can add the Burton Driver X. Very stiff and comfy boot. 4 seasons at least so far.


----------



## tropheus (Dec 18, 2017)

I can buy quite cheap new flow nx2 rs from 2014, but I've never used this kind of bindings.
Are flows much heavier than traditional bindings, isn't the responsiveness lower because of the highback is "on a string"?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just the opposite. Your normal binding force direction us highback-heelcup-frame. Flows is Highback/cable-frame. It skips a step. And remeber, the "string" is a pretty beefy braided steel cable. Theres a hardboot forum somewhere and most those guys have Flows as their soft boot bindings.

2014s, are they the single I-strap or the hybrid strap with the separate toe strap?

They're not noticeably heavier than Rome, Ride, Salomon...


----------



## tropheus (Dec 18, 2017)

I added the picture of the ones the guy is offering, I will think about them.
Is the lack of toe strap a problem? I've never had bindings with a toestrap and now uprgrading my gear I kinda wanted it, but is it really a gamechanger?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Alright those are solid.

Toe Caps are a game changer. However, Flows I-strap or Fusion strap isn't part of that game. Of the two Flow straps I prefer the one piece style. It's super comfy and is plenty responsive.


----------

